# My smallish collection, but pic heavy



## Brie (Apr 7, 2009)

Mainly not Mac i tend to buy lots of different brands


















basic face stuff





blush bronzer and face pallets





most of eye pallets





draws, random stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eyeshadows


























in those draws i keep my hair sprays, wax's ect, then heated tools, rollers, pins and makeup bags


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 7, 2009)

This is really nice! I love the mirror =)


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice collection. I love the little area where all the books are at. I love rugrats too, btw!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice stuff you got there.


----------

